# Cremello stallion...



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

if its on the internet its free game as far as i am concerned.. but i have no advice to give... i love his coloring but i know that some mixes can have fatal genetic problems others can point out


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Without conformation shots we really can't say anything about him, but he's got quite the hammar head, which would look even worse on a bay or chestnut. I'm assuming you'd be wanting to purchase one of his foals?

Just remember that any foal by him might be different from another, because the dam has a lot to do with how it will turn out as well. So you'll just have to take it horse by horse as you look for the right youngster.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

hard to tell from the picture, he looks pretty good, but it depends on what youd wanna do with the babies?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

what the heck is a "Nooitgedacht"??


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Rare Horse Breeds - Nooitgedacht Stud - South Africa


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha! I knew that would come up! A Nooitgedacht is a South African breed.
Very common here, but don't think it will have been exported anywhere else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Ahhhh. They sound like a great breed. I actually like him, but his head isnt pretty. Need some better pictures to really tell for sure. What would you want to use the foal for?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

From the stud farm info, he is bred to TB mares for 'sport horse' foals with colour.
But I'm not convinced he is my cup of tea at all. Just wanted some more opinions, because maybe I'm wrong. I don't put it past me.

Anyway, could not find any confo shots of him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

BlueSpark: I am hoping to one day have a GOOD horse I could do some show jumping with, not at the highest levels at all though, as I don't want to/could afford to make a career out of it, but I'd like to see if I could kick a few butts at least.

I'd like to get the best I could afford, or a bit better than that, even if its a bit of a waste on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

cant tell much from pics....don't like his throatlatch or jaw, very thick, and seems he would hve difficulty tucking his chin and keeping it there, nice short back, and a bit posty in the rear. i think, that depending on your budget, you could do MUCH better, and remember in this market, producing an unregistered foal is very limiting to that foal's potential in life. My guess is that this stallion is only a stallion due to his color, and I would keep looking. plus, the dam in both size and temperment (plus breeding and confo) is VERY important, so you would be wise to look at broodmares in your area, and who they are already bred to.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not impressed. Cremello had my head thinking "not likely to be any good" because I've seen ONE cremello I liked. What I saw was worse, to be frank, than what I imagined I would see.

That hindquarter is NOT a jumper's hindquarter. It's small, it's weak. I'm so not a fan of his head.

This is a horse I would not breed to if his owner paid me. And provided the mare. JMO of course. He might be a perfect example of his breed, but there is very little chance that this horse will produce a halfway decent jumper.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> He might be a perfect example of his breed, but there is very little chance that this horse will produce a halfway decent jumper.


He's cross bred, so not likely a good example of (I don't know what). 

Great response, thank you!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

QH/a breed I can't spell, well he sure isn't a good example of a QH! I don't know anything about the other breed though so I couldn't even take a guess at what's considered desirable.

I am very picky with breeding stock, they DO have to be superior. With the horse market in the state it's in, in so many different parts of the world, I just can't see any point in breeding more low-quality horses when even the best of breedings can produce so-called duds that will then cater to the "trail horse" market. I've been accused of being rude or judgemental before but let me tell you, neither of my horses is perfect and I love both of them for what they are! Breeding stock needs to be WOW and not "just a horse" IMO... and you CAN have all the perfect conformation in the world, and no wow factor!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> QH/a breed I can't spell/QUOTE]
> 
> Ha ha! Nooitgedacht is quite a funny word!
> 
> I have never seen a double dilute that I liked, so I just wanted a few opinions to perhaps support my own, so yay!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You got that right! hahah

I've seen one double dilute I liked and he was 11.2hh and a stallion, and consistently produces lovely progeny to a large variety of mares... if he came in a 16hh package, I'd be requesting a breeding (in 2014 at the earliest, when my filly will be coming 4) despite the fact that I'd then have a 50/50 chance of ending up with a double dilute foal... now THAT is really saying something, considering how I always say I will never own a DD!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

I like him for some disciplines but show jumping would not be one of them, neither would I pick a QH for that unless they were a superstar appendix. If you are in the dreaming phase, why not look at the warmbloods? Overall they really are the best jumpers.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Wouldnt he be a perlino? 
- hopes to not get shot for asking-


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Leahrene said:


> Wouldnt he be a perlino?
> - hopes to not get shot for asking-


Nope, pretty sure he's a cremello. A perlino would have darker points, like a buckskin or a bay would. This horse doesn't have darker points. His points (knees, muzzle, ears) are all a relatively uniform color. The only thing that is slightly darker is his mane.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Without proper conformation pictures, we can't help you. Also; I think it would be your best bet to stay with a purebred and breed to a mare of the same breed, or similar breed ( such as a APH to a AQH, TB to an Arab, or a QH to a TB) You will have a more reliable outcome.


----------

